# Bilt Hamber Auto Foam dilution rate



## Boxstercol (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Just had a 5l container of Bilt Hamber Auto Foam turn up, I've heard it's one of the better foams for cleaning. Only one I've used previously was Autobrite Magifoam which to be honest didn't do a great job in cleaning, but excelled at leaving foam on the drive for days!

Question is, what dilution rates do people use for this in an Autobrite lance? The container suggests a 1:100 dilution rate but that's way less than the 'inch in the bottom of the bottle' I've been used to using with the Magifoam.

Advice appreciated...


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Don't forget that the 1:100 ratio is at the car panel - the pressure washer will add water to the solution from the lance to dilute what is in there further. You can fill the lance bottle with Autofoam and adjust the lance dial to get the desired effect. That way, a lance bottle full will do several cars.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I have always used it at 100 ml Auto foam, 400 ml water and it works brilliantly at that dilution 

If you wanted a Litre of solution, obvs double the product to 200 ml and 800 ml of water but I find 0.5L is more than enough to coat the car in foam.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

100 ml in a litre AB foam lance container is good for me.
Too strong and I find it affects your LSP, get it just right and it can do a good job at revitalising screen coatings etc


----------

